# Field Logic Crossbow fusion target



## Teh Wicked (Jul 30, 2009)

Alright, Here is a little back story about how I got this target. There is this great store in my home town called The Sportsmans Liquidation Warehouse. I had been searching high and low for an affordable target, most places this close to archery season really wanted ALOT of money for the targets. One day I stopped in the warehouse and they was unloading 10 new Crossbow targets off the truck. I waited for the owner to mark them with a price and I picked one up that day for $60. Its 16"x16"x12" and it has a built in grip at the top, the overall weight of the target is 14lbs. 

As far at mobility and design, I will rate this target a 10 out of 10. Very easy to move around, light enough to carry easily with 1 hand and its heavy enough not be knocked around by the arrows impacting the target. With my bow shooting the 400gr arrows are a little over 300fps, I could shoot the upper left hand side of the target and it would bounce the target maybe 1-2 inches.

Removing your arrows from the target, I will rate this a 8 out of 10. With field tips, its sticks in there pretty good. But it can be pulled out with your bare hands with minimal effort. When I first started shooting this target with my field points, I would flip it onto the back of the target and use 2 hands pulling my arrows and they came right out. When I shot this target with my Rage 2 blade practice heads, pulling the arrows was super easy. very minimal effort with a single hand was needed to remove them. Now shooting them with my Rage 2 blade broadheads, pulling the arrows was just as easy. THey came right out with a single hand with minimal effort. Also the target did not destroy any of my heads after probably 75 shots with actual broadheads. Only thing I had to do was remove a little bit of the taget material from the blade once pulled. Otherwise all was fine with them.

Durability, I will rate this a total of 3 out of 10. Abolutly terrible! I shot this target for 1 week with nothing but field points and it stopped them all easily. I probably put about 200 shots into it, combination of my and a friend shooting it at work. All field points for the first week. They was not all on the same side of the target either, we flipped it aorund alot and made it competitive shooting at the different animals, the dots, the triangles and the deer siloute on one side. Once the switch was made to broadheads, within the first 4 shot group I had rage 2 blades broadheads sticking out the back of the target. No complete pass thrus as of yet, but Im sinking the arrows up to the vanes. The one thing that really bothers me about this target, on the top of the target in HUGE letters it says "ABle to stop 400fps bolts". Yeah, it may stop them for a little while, but not for long once a BH is put into it. Not that I have shot my target with broadheads, my field point are now easily stick out the back of the target and the arrow is probably 75% of the way into the target. Total shots into this target is easily less than 500, with only 75 total being either my Rage 2 blades or my buddies Magnus stingers.


I like this target to a point, but I also think it should have held up ALOT better than it did. If you want a target to take to the hunting camp to make sure you bow is still zero'd this then is a GREAT option. Very easily transported, small enough not to take up alot of room and heavy enough it will not blow out the back of your truck. I can see myself keeping this target around just for things like going on hunting trips. This target will serve its purpose very well doing just that, I will take it on road trips this fall and winter and make sure the bow is still sighted in properly once at the hunting location.

As for having this target as a long term deal at my house. that is a serious NO GO! No way this will hold up much longer than 2-3 weeks of serious shooting. I will be very surprised if this target will hold up to 1000 shots total.

Average price for this target at many retailers is $100, I dont think its exaclty worth it unless you can get it on sale for less than $85, then its a good buy. Simply because if you use this target for nothing but hunting trip zero's, it will last a very long time.

Thanks everyone, please feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## Teh Wicked (Jul 30, 2009)

Done some more shooting this week...Results for this target are not looking good...

Shot probably another 300 arows over the last week. Mainly just keeping in good shooting shape since I will still be bow hunting in WV later this year.

Out of the 300 shots put into the target 270 was field points, normal stance on this target has failed, I now pass thru my field tips and the arrow usually stick into the ground behind it. Dont want to even try to shoot a slick trick or Rage into it this way.

So I switch the target to long ways and shoot the deeper length of the target, one side has the deer outline on it anyways. Now after another 15-20 shots with broadheads, im sinking the arrows to the point I have to push them out formt he otherside before pulling.

This target gets a D+ in my grade book....Would be fine to have at camp and shoot it very minimal. For everyday shooting, look somewhere else.


----------

